
Reverse Engineering the MOS 6502 CPU  - wglb
http://www.pagetable.com/?p=512
======
Luc
Well, this is going to be an awesome talk (on the 28th in Berlin), but other
than the title and a pretty picture, there's nothing in the link...

~~~
alanthonyc
Click the picture and you get this:
[http://events.ccc.de/congress/2010/Fahrplan/events/4159.en.h...](http://events.ccc.de/congress/2010/Fahrplan/events/4159.en.html)

~~~
ygd
But that's it. I hope they post the slides/video/text to the talk once it's
done.

